
China’s refusal to share virus is “scandalous… many could die needlessly” - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/08/chinas-refusal-to-share-virus-is-scandalous-many-could-die-needlessly/
======
foobarbazetc
Ahh, zero sum international relations. What could go wrong?

